# Armoured and Artillery Officers



## CanForceOfficer (11 Feb 2010)

Greetings everyone,

I just signed up to the forums today after several hours of searching.  I was just curious if there are any Armoured or Artillery officers active here that wouldn't mind fielding some questions via PMs.  I am currently a purple trade and seriously considering a voluntary reassignment (not MOC qualified yet) to either Armoured or Artillery officer and I'm hoping to speak directly to people that actually do the job before making any decisions.  I am in the reg force so preferably someone who can comment from that angle.

Thanks


----------



## Steel Badger (11 Feb 2010)

Friendly hint, your user name indicates that you are an officer in the CF. Some folks might take offence to that.
I am not calling you a walt, you are probably just very keen on gaining a commission.....
My  :2c:

Cheers

SB


----------



## Flap Jack (11 Feb 2010)

Steel Badger said:
			
		

> Friendly hint, your user name indicates that you are an officer in the CF. Some folks might take offence to that.
> I am not calling you a walt, you are probably just very keen on gaining a commission.....
> My  :2c:
> 
> ...



I think he means signed up to the forum. His profile has his military experience listed.


----------



## Steel Badger (11 Feb 2010)

Ahhh yes, noted

Must be my Mess Tin syndrome! :-X


----------



## CanForceOfficer (11 Feb 2010)

I am indeed already a commissioned officer.  Have been for over a year now, before that I was a Master Bombadier in the reserves.  Im looking at changing MOCs and want to talk to some people that are already doing the jobs.


----------

